
Windows10 to Have Kinect Like Gesture Recognition Interface - srinathrajaram
http://mashable.com/2017/05/10/microsoft-windows-10-gesture-api/
======
oblio
One step at a time, towards Minority Report :)

Playing Starcraft with something like this would probably be a total power
trip.

